# Instruction F-89C



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 26, 2018)

Hope I‘m right here.
A modeller friend is searching for the instructions for the Revell/Monogram F-89*C* 85-4825
We have searched at Revell, Revell USA, Scalemates, Superhobby And 1999.co.jp.
Has it anyone here for a scan?
Edit: Thanks for moving in the right sub-section.


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 26, 2018)

1/48 F-89C kit 85-4825?


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 26, 2018)

Right. This is it.


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 26, 2018)

Well I guess I have it then, You need the instructions? PM me with a email!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2018)

Good stuff Don.


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks Terry, Figure if you have it share it. NP


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 26, 2018)

Got help. 
Thank you very much Don.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2018)

Well done Don.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2018)




----------

